# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам телевизор сони

## PL

Продам телевизор Сони 21 см диагональ состояние рабочее пульт все родное не ремонтировался пр Испании, все кнопки и функции работают цена 850 гр Черемушки, т0636280465

----------


## Anka_83

фото

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## IGOResha666



----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

пр

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## inFamous

Этому телеку с момента выпуска лет 25  + - несколько лет ,скорей  около 19-22  короче у меня на  второй хате он до сих пор работает уже конечно херово ну работает,в ремонте не был .

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Пр

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

продам

----------


## PL

продам

----------


## PL

продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам за

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## Wanted1577

вот же упоротые люди, 3 года пытаться впарить хлам за который уже никто денег не дас а наоборот вывоз которого прийдется оплачивать

----------


## PL

> вот же упоротые люди, 3 года пытаться впарить хлам за который уже никто денег не дас а наоборот вывоз которого прийдется оплачивать


 Он работает великолепно еще много лет проработает , это не Китай

----------


## Wanted1577

даже не представляю кому и для чего он нужен.

----------


## PL

Тому кто не может купить через интернет или в магазине

----------


## Wanted1577

Сдаюсь... удачи в продаже)

----------


## PL

молодец

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Sale

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## ah322223

Хороший винтажный лот! Думаю будет здесь нас радовать еще не один год. Хозяин скинь в личку карточку, с удовольствием перечислю за настойчивость и тягу к победе. Без обид оно того стоит!

----------


## PL

Пр

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Пр

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

200

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## ah322223

3,5 года, это упорство и воля к победе или что то другое).

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## Друг.

Сколько денег?

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Прода

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------


## PL

Продам

----------

